# Dive cert for 10 yo which shop?



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

My 10 yo and I are going to get scuba cert. Which Scuba shack do you recommend for best experience? We live in Milton. Thanks


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Used to SSI was the only certificate you could get for a10 yo. MBT used to offer it but not sure anymore. They used to have retired navy diver there name Kevin (betcha' Ron knows who I'm talking about) that was an excellent instructor and trained both mine at that age.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Kevin Brockway. He worked at or for Dive Pros also. Call Dive Pros they have a heated pool at the shop. Don't know if they teach 10 year olds but I would think if the parent was getting lessons at same time, why not. Call and ask.


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

These days all the major certification agencies will certify a 10 yo with some restrictions. PADI is the worlds largest and they require that there be no more than four students in the course with a 10 year old. Thus you basically have to have a private course as most shops will put more in a class. I have been teaching scuba for over thirty years and my son turned 11 the other day. He is not certified. There is much that is not known about growing bones, other tissues(brain etc.), and gas absorption. The training agencies lowered certification ages from 15, to 12, then to 10, to address attrition issues. I would highly recommend talking to the Divers Alert Network 919-684-2948, as they do more research into diving and diving accidents that anyone in the world. Some things to consider, what if while diving you had a heart attack, could he save you? Make a list of possible scenarios and discuss with DAN. Maturity and physical capabilities count a lot.
That being said Dive Pros is no doubt the leader in quality educational scuba training for our area. We would love to certify your whole family and welcome you into the scuba tribe. Everything in moderation.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Pulpo said:


> what if while diving you had a heart attack, could he save you?


Do you hold all your dive buddies to the same standard?


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

chaps said:


> My 10 yo and I are going to get scuba cert. Which Scuba shack do you recommend for best experience? We live in Milton. Thanks


As many have above this post: Dive Pro's. They have several great instructor's that have experience with younger dive candidates.


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

RockB said:


> Do you hold all your dive buddies to the same standard?


Unfortunately I do not have that option. My job is not just to take ones money and run them through the process. Scuba is a deceptively easy sport. Many dive accidents are not scuba related but health related. It is responsible to make our customers aware of possible accident scenarios. We do safely certify a lot of 10 year old children, we want their guardians to be just that, their guardians. Scuba is a family oriented sport that can be enjoyed as a family unit for decades. This is the ultimate goal. We love our customers, we want them to come back.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

A buddy I work with is also an dive instructor at Emerald Coast Scuba in Destin. He said 10 years old is their minimum age they do for cert with a max depth of 40'


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

chaps said:


> My 10 yo and I are going to get scuba cert. Which Scuba shack do you recommend for best experience? We live in Milton. Thanks


IMHO, 10yo is too young. I would wait until he/she is 12 or so.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Like stated before, all are good but Dive Pros on 98 has a hested pool on sight.


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

RockB said:


> Do you hold all your dive buddies to the same standard?


Haven't gone diving in a while, but when I did, I did hold buddies to that standard.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments. We are going to sign up probably April may time frame. He is 10 so I’m going to do it at his pace and not push him. He’s on swim team so he is comfortable in water


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

My son got certified about that age.. I was already so I took a hands off approach. Once he was " cleared to dive" I had a piece of nylon webbing made about 6-8 feet long with loops on the end. I carried it, named it the coroner leash. The rule was if I was uncomfortable with his behaviour or conditions I would slip it on both of us then surface. dive over. no discussion. only I or the coroner could remove it. used it once with him and once w my daughter when we surfaced and the current had pulled us a long way. parental safety help


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Pulpo said:


> These days all the major certification agencies will certify a 10 yo with some restrictions. PADI is the worlds largest and they require that there be no more than four students in the course with a 10 year old. Thus you basically have to have a private course as most shops will put more in a class. I have been teaching scuba for over thirty years and my son turned 11 the other day. He is not certified. There is much that is not known about growing bones, other tissues(brain etc.), and gas absorption. The training agencies lowered certification ages from 15, to 12, then to 10, to address attrition issues. I would highly recommend talking to the Divers Alert Network 919-684-2948, as they do more research into diving and diving accidents that anyone in the world. Some things to consider, what if while diving you had a heart attack, could he save you? Make a list of possible scenarios and discuss with DAN. Maturity and physical capabilities count a lot.
> That being said Dive Pros is no doubt the leader in quality educational scuba training for our area. We would love to certify your whole family and welcome you into the scuba tribe. Everything in moderation.


Do you have someone there who teaches the DAN course? I need to re-certify.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Dive pros teaches and has a pool on sight. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

